# All Bangaloreans, Ive Seen Ferrari Enzo In Bangalore!!!



## shift (Mar 19, 2008)

Bangalore guys, have u seen FERRARI ENZO in BANGALORE??

Ive seen it...

But i dnt have the pic......

Its in residency road....... 

i used 2 go just to see it....

they kept it in their apartment, covered and guarded by 3 security guards..

will post the pic when i have it....


----------



## arun_abn (Mar 19, 2008)

Coooool Man

Our Office In Richmond Road Parallel To Residency Road

Canu Tell Me Which Apt In Residency Road (with Nearest Known Buildng)


----------



## shift (Mar 19, 2008)

coming from MG Road to brigade road, take right to DUBAI PLAZA side (ie, OLD TUSCAN ROAD), go untill u reach main road (ull come across a small park).........

and just before u reach the main road take a look at your right and ull surprised.....
next to that apt, there is *BMW M3*

post the pic when u have it.......

my frens knw where lamborghini gallardo and porche cayman is....
will ask and will tell u the loc......


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 19, 2008)

ONLY Indian Owner of Ferrari Enzo - *Ian Nazareth*, Sole importer for Ferrari in India and the Indian Sub-Continent. Multiple Ferrari owner .

*wikicars.org/en/Ferrari_Enzo#Owners.2FFamous_people_seen_driving_an_Enzo

a total of only 400 of the Enzo's were made (some of them destroyed in accidents).

does that Ian guy live in b'lore by any chance (google has only 1 info on him), even if he did, its too dumb to have a Enzo in India
why-
1. its high octane petrol needs
2. ground clearance
3. maintanence
...
get some pics guys.

------------

or is it some modded car?  with body kits?
like the Ambassodor Stretch (limosine)?


----------



## madmax_tt (Mar 19, 2008)

ive seen it covered....yes i think it is ENZO...

*www.geocities.com/zompuii_zote/map.JPG


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 19, 2008)

^^^man...u had real patience doin this.. thanks though for the key..


----------



## Hitboxx (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha guys nice research you got here going, somebody get GPS now to track the car 

Now you got me interested, get the pics soon


----------



## madmax_tt (Mar 19, 2008)

u guys know some sports car here in banglore which is worth seeing it!!


----------



## shashank_re (Mar 19, 2008)

I once saw lamborgini and carrera in blore


----------



## chicha (Mar 20, 2008)

so did my friends, they were 2.
they were here to promote toursim in ITALY and GERMANY.
apprantly they are going all over india. they went to mysore, then AP and then some states in north.


----------



## Pathik (Mar 20, 2008)

Pics please.


----------



## chicha (Mar 20, 2008)

my friend has a video i will try to upload but its no use it was shot from a w550 phone and it was dark that time.

and there is no way that any ENZO is here in bangalore(like some one driving it) its a very very expensive car, and come guys where will he drive it?
MG or brigarde road? my 800 gets STUCK at almost all the speed breakers(car brakers).
but i have heard that there is an open top lambo here, which is quite impossible too.

but there are many many BMWs MERC AMG, BENTLY, RR, i think ther is MAYBACH, cayman's and 911's.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2008)

chicha said:


> so did my friends, they were 2.
> they were here to promote toursim in ITALY and GERMANY.
> apprantly they are going all over india. they went to mysore, then AP and then some states in north.


those are Ferrari 612s
not the enzo 

612
*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/52/Ferrari_612_Scaglietti_Meilenwerk.jpg/250px-Ferrari_612_Scaglietti_Meilenwerk.jpg

is this what you guys have been talkin about 
*www.team-bhp.com/forum/attachments/indian-car-scene/1750d1205721630t-2-ferrari-612s-all-india-tour-see-post-87-map-145-pics-16032008451.jpg 
???

2 Ferrari 612s on an All India tour
*www.team-bhp.com/forum/indian-car-...l-india-tour-see-post-87-map-145-pics-15.html
they're in b'lore now.


----------



## chicha (Mar 20, 2008)

where did you get that pic?
yes its exactly what my friends saw, they told me it was not enzo, indian traffic and the infrastructure does not desiver a pice of art like that.


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2008)

i read bout this in AutoCar India.

a little googling directed me to that "team-bhp" thread


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

nice to see some pics,


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2008)

btw, thats not the only car on tour.

there's a fiat 500, iveco SUV
*www.team-bhp.com/forum/attachments/indian-car-scene/1876d1205744785t-2-ferrari-612s-all-india-tour-see-post-87-map-145-pics-ferrari-003.jpg
*img89.imageshack.us/img89/7879/25022008115na0.jpg

more of thses here *picasaweb.google.com/kiranchitnis/FerrariVisitPune?authkey=T-vprZfWVmY


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 20, 2008)

does this hummer looks kinda girly
with red colours nd all


----------



## j1n M@tt (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ +1 

lolz


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2008)

thats not a hummer

its a *Iveco* Truck


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Mar 20, 2008)

oh, its hard to tell in darkness
BTW, that guy has same color shirt as the iveco truck....mnn bad bad


----------



## chicha (Mar 20, 2008)

well how does he do it?
does he have any daughter 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=H90f05bbUPY


----------



## praka123 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have seen modded Ford endeavour etc to be limousines  heh!


----------



## s18000rpm (Mar 20, 2008)

chicha said:


> well how does he do it?
> does he have any daughter
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=H90f05bbUPY


thats a f430 

the video poster didnt mention the model of Ferrari, must be a car noob


----------



## chicha (Mar 20, 2008)

yes and ppl like them get to see.


----------



## madmax_tt (Mar 21, 2008)

but the one i saw there was red color.
since it was covered, i can see only the bottom part of the rear bumper and right side of the side skirt.... color is light red

yes, it might be 612

and there is no way they can take it out. on the right side of their apt there is speed breaker and on the left side, road is very bumpy full of boulder


----------



## lucaD (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome, that's sweet! ferrari 355​


----------

